# Insanity!



## butterfly_469 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I was just wondering if anyone else is crazy about insanity? 
Iv been doing it 4 weeks nearly and just wanted to hear how other ppl are finding it


----------



## LittleMiss ttc (May 5, 2013)

Hi butterfly_469,

I've actually completed it! Loved it! Done it at the beginning of this year, I sent away for the t shirt haha!

How are you finding it? 
I thought it was hard and had to modify a few things but has got me into the best shape ever!

Love Shaun T, I'm actually doing another of his programmes at the moment called Insanity The Asylum Vol 2, which I will finish a week before I start to the stimming stage. I have read that they don't recommend high intensity workouts during the stimm stage so glad I'll get to complete the programme before then.

"Dig Deeper"  

xxx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

I had to stop it after a week as it was ruining my knees - it's far too high impact for me.


----------



## butterfly_469 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi littlemiss and Mandy  

Oh wow littlemiss that's dedication! I believe he's got a new one coming out soon T25. With my treatment coming up it will be one for afterwards I think. 
Pre workout I can't say I'm very enthusiastic, but I like the idea of what it achieves and I love it once iv done it. It's kind of addictive, which iv never experienced from gym workouts they just bore me. 

Im going into week 5 core cardio and balance week. I seemed to have gained weight but luckily I measured myself. Yea it is hard, iv nearly vomited a fair few times   my first fit test I did zero push up jacks haha.


----------



## butterfly_469 (Jan 13, 2013)

Definitely inserted the wrong smiley at the end there   haha


----------



## LittleMiss ttc (May 5, 2013)

MandyPandy - Thats a shame for you   my knees gave me a little bother but i continued and never bother me know but it's not for everyone

butterfly_469 - Yes the T25 looks good would better for me as it's only 25 mins but don't think it'll be any easier though   I'm thinking also definitely one for after treatment   
I read a few reviews that had said that women who were doing Insanity didn't notice a weight increase until week 7 or 8! I didn't have a big weight loss result but toned alot so noticed more in my other measurements. Before i started i couldn't do push ups not even the ones on your knees so also got 0 push up jacks in the first fit test, this was my biggest improvement   I find it funny how the Core Cardio & Balance is a sort of recovery week but isn't much easier  

xxx


----------

